# Festplatte mehrmals löschen?



## partitionist (20. Februar 2006)

Ich möchte gerne meine defekte 200GB festplatte löschen, es gibt ja möglichkeiten die daten mehrmals zu löschen damit man sie nicht mehr wiederherstellen kann. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das mit KNOPPIX 4 zu machen, bin eher der Windows Anwender  aber mit  KNOPPIX kann ich nur auf die festplatte zugreifen.


----------



## deepthroat (20. Februar 2006)

Hi.

Ich denke nicht das ein Tool welches die Platte mehrfach mit einer zufälligen Bitfolge überschreibt bei Knoppix dabei ist (außer natürlich dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/XYZ).

Wenn du wirklich solch ein spezielles Tool suchst, kannst du dir ja mal die Ultimate Boot CD anschauen - die enthält 4  solche Tools und noch andere nützliche Werkzeuge. (Vorsicht bei Darek's Boot and Nuke - das Teil löscht sofort alle Festplatten die im System sind) Ich hab erfolgreich AutoClave eingesetzt.

Gruß


----------



## NetPerformance (22. Februar 2006)

Hi.. 

Kannst du mit dem Befehl *shred* machen.
*shred -n 35* Überschreibt das Medium 35 mal. 

Gruß
Aaron


----------

